# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Attaching timber rails to steel posts

## dayle_bct

Hi all 
We are building a new timber paling fence and are considering using 65mm x 65 mm steel posts (2.4m length for 1.8m fence). 
Couple of Qs about spacing and attaching timber rails:
1. With a 65x65 size post, is the post spacing of about 2.4m still reasonable?
2. Will still go with 3 railings?
3. Should we use a bracket for the railings to attach to the post or can we drill straight into the post?
4. Will there be enough overlap space for where railing join on the 65mm post? 
Your advice, as always, is much appreciated!! 
Thanks
Dayle

----------


## Whitey66

Hi Dayle,have you considered using steel rails as well as posts?
I built a picket fence at the front of our house using gal posts and rails,then just screwed the pickets onto the rails.
I attached wooden turned knobs on top of the post caps and when it's all painted up looks like a timber fence only it's much stronger with much less maintenance required.
If you have a MIG welder (or a stickie) this is a very quick and easy way to build your fence,and it will also last at least 5 times longer (maybe more) than a timber fence.

----------

